# Grinding wheel dresser



## RUINTUIT

Thanks for the heads up on this. I'd seen the same thing in Lowes and was contemplating it. Now I'm not. Think I'll just seek out the tried and true starred wheels I've always seen around.


----------



## Sean

Craftsman.


----------



## Rick_Boyett

Crapsman


----------



## PCM

Lee Valley sells a diamond dresser that is excellent.


----------



## Kerux

Unless it's a wrench or a hammer…. Why would you go to Sears?


----------



## TroutGuy

Norbide…


----------



## dbhost

Wow, just looking at the pic, this simply does not look like it would work. I am considering the Geiger's dressing and truing solution, but I bet there is a HUGE difference in price…


----------



## Swede

Thanks for the review. Money is to tight to buy something that don't work.


----------



## dancampbell60

It is hard to believe that Sears could get even worse than they have been for the last 20 years but being the great retailing entrepeneurs that they are, they have found a way. I went to one of their hardware stores to get cool blocks for a 10 year old 12" bandsaw that I got when I bought out a small woodshop, they didn't have any idea what "cool blocks were and I even had to point out where the guide blocks are on the "new and improved model" they are selling now. Sears is not the retailer it once was..


----------



## Eagle1

I use the oneway setup system for sharping my lathe tools. they have a diamond jig for truing up your wheels.


----------



## a1Jim

sorry it did'nt work better


----------

